

What is Docker and When to Use It - autoptl
http://www.centurylinklabs.com/what-is-docker-and-when-to-use-it/

======
stephenr
There is a comment from Nick Stinemates:

> Docker certainly has an opinion about where the industry should be headed,
> and there are companies who believe and have invested in that vision, and we
> definitely applaud their efforts.

> Industry change is a long, arduous process. Not everyone has the benefit of
> being able to make those bold investments, and for them, a more evolutionary
> approach makes a ton of sense. As a result, we're seeing massive adoptions
> in traditionally cautious verticals, taking advantage of Docker as a part of
> solving specific issues.

So, docker has a monopoly on "vision" now, and anyone not marching to the beat
of the docker drum simply has no vision?

Give me a fucking break.

~~~
nickstinemates
Who said that we have a monopoloy on vision? I didn't. Please don't put words
in to my mouth.

Even further, had you read what I was responding to, which is

> If you use Docker, you have to accept and follow it's philosophy and model.

It's actually precisely against the very idea that you're suggesting. Very
frustrating.

Maybe putting it a different way will help. What I said was that, we have an
_opinion_. Through our marketing and documentation we promote the values of
said vision.

It's pretty bold for the author to claim what Docker is and how to use it,
what it's not, etc. when plenty of people are using it for those cases pretty
successfully.

~~~
stephenr
OK, I may have mis-interpreted your comment, but the second sentence to me,
really nailed home the perception that you were saying "Docker is the future,
its only 'inflexible' (aka "conservative", "traditional", etc) shops not
jumping in two feet first.

~~~
nickstinemates
Yeah. You really misread. I said those companies ARE jumping in. And it's
incredibly surprising. Never would have thought we'd reach the penetration we
are so quickly.

